#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενική τεχνική έκθεση

## panos-86

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο υπόδειγμα γενικής τεχνικής έκθεσης.Έχω ψάξει στην αναζήτηση αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό.Έχω να κάνω μια εργασία στην οποία ζητείται και τεχνική έκθεση.Έχω βρεί ένα υπόδειγμα(Υπόδειγμα 4) το οποίο όμως δεν με βοηθά καθόλου!

----------


## Xάρης

Γεια σου Πάνο.
Μόλις ανέβασα στα Downloads την τεχνική έκθεση που δημιουργεί το πρόγραμμα αμοιβών του ΤΟΛ.
Θα τη βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

etsafos

----------


## panos-86

Γειά σου και σε εσένα Χάρη.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, με βοήθησες πολύ!

----------

